

Aibek Esengulov of MakeUseOf.com Shares His Startup Story - akramquraishi
http://www.foundora.com/2010/10/26/aibek-esengulov-co-founder-of-makeuseof-com-shares-his-startup-story/

======
retroafroman
This is an excellent example of someone bootstrapping up a community and
profitable business. Also, I've worked with Aibek on a project I proposed to
them (which didn't end up working out) and he and the rest of the crew at
MakeUseOf are great to work with. They also seem to be really ahead of the
pack on what's new and actually useful on the web. MakeUseOf tells me what,
why, and how of apps that are relevant right now.

~~~
akramquraishi
Yep, It was nice talking to Aibek. They are a passionate lot. And the quality
as he said, keeps me stick around to MakeUseOf.com

------
akramquraishi
Excerpts: As an entrepreneur, I think the single most important lesson or the
quality I would suggest to someone is persistence. For the first two years, I
would work every day on MakeUseOf without seeing anything back in return.

------
SyedNaimath
I agree, one shall not be careless when it comes to domain security. Days and
even months of your hardwork can go in vain. And, the efforts you put-in is
far more important/precious than money; so one must be careful about it.

